# smok x cube 2



## kieran foster (23/11/15)

I have just sold my ijust2 kit from eleaf and looking to go into the box mod side of things and just need some guidance.

I have found a smok x cube 2 which comes with 2 Samsung r25 batteries and an atlantis aspire v2 atomizer which will be running coils at 0.3 ohm's i am also looking at buying a smok TFV4 tank which fires down to 0.1 ohm's.

Could anyone help me on letting me know how long the battery life would last or has this build that could tell me how many hours they get. my ijust2 kit battery life lasted me well.

Thanks


----------



## Ezekiel (23/11/15)

kieran foster said:


> I have just sold my ijust2 kit from eleaf and looking to go into the box mod side of things and just need some guidance.
> 
> I have found a smok x cube 2 which comes with 2 Samsung r25 batteries and an atlantis aspire v2 atomizer which will be running coils at 0.3 ohm's i am also looking at buying a smok TFV4 tank which fires down to 0.1 ohm's.
> 
> ...



Hi Kieran

You can use www.steam-engine.com to do a lot of nifty calculations. I did a quick one, trying to match your specs as close as possible, and if you're going to run a 0.3 Ohm coil on an X-Cube 2 with Samsung R25's. Lets say that you run at ~40 W, which I would guess is a safe amount for an Antlantis Aspire (I don't have one myself). According to this, you should be able to get a total of 25 min continuous firing, which equates to 300 5-second long drags (After opening link, change to regulated mod, change wattage to 40, and change voltage to ~8.0 V, since you are running two batteries in series). Now... most likely you won't take 5 second long drags, so I'd say you can safely do 450 drags... it's up to you to figure out how long that will take you.

Practically speaking, I've found that a charge lasts me two days and a bit. That said, I vape a massive amount at the moment, as I'm literally constantly trying out new builds. On the other hand, I've also got more than one device... so it will definitely be up to you. I do think, if you continue to vape the same amount as what you did on your iJust stick, you'd find that you will probably be able to go almost twice as long without a charge.

Just remember as well that the X-Cube is not able to charge through USB, so you will need to get a charger. And a good charger (such as the Nitecores) will be able to give your batteries some extra life... however, it does take a while to charge, so I would definitely recommend getting an extra set of batteries - it sucks if you run out of battery life in the middle of the day. Last thing - if you do get another set of batteries, try to "marry" them - use the same two batteries in the device, charge them together and for the same time. This will increase battery life a bit and reduce stress on any individual battery.

In terms of a build... I would recommend taking your time and going one "tier" higher at any time. Explore the mod with the Aspire fully, then move on to some of the smaller coils on the TFV4 if/when you get one. TC on the XCube takes a bit of time to really get the hang of, so that will keep you busy for a while... and in terms of high wattage - I haven't reached the mod's limit yet, and I recommend doing the same. Stick to 0.3 Ohm at first (using two 0.6 Ohm wires), which will give you a max watt limit of 120 W (although the mod will "fire" up to 180 W with newest firmware... it will actually only be firing up to 120 with a 0.3 Ohm head, despite the lies the display will tell you. Believe in Physics first and then digital displays...  ) Anyway... if you need more than 120 W for any build that you built yourself at the beginning... then I commend either your spirit or your lungs. Whichever is more impressive.

Good luck!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Awesome post @Ezekiel 

I will second your idea of getting a spare set of batteries


----------



## kieran foster (23/11/15)

Thanks so much for the help Ezekial will go check it out


----------



## Wolf (4/12/15)

I'm using a xcube 2 and a tfv4 tank with 2 LG 3000mah batteries the coil I'm currently using is 1.5 ohms on 75w.
It's amazing lasts me whole day but of course battery life depends on how much you vape, the watts you vape at etc. But the smok xcube 2 is definitely worth it. If you are a heavy vaper I would recommend getting a second set batteries


----------



## kieran foster (4/12/15)

Wolf said:


> I'm using a xcube 2 and a tfv4 tank with 2 LG 3000mah batteries the coil I'm currently using is 1.5 ohms on 75w.
> It's amazing lasts me whole day but of course battery life depends on how much you vape, the watts you vape at etc. But the smok xcube 2 is definitely worth it. If you are a heavy vaper I would recommend getting a second set batteries


thanks so much for all the help i think im going to get a second set just to speed up the charging and be on the safe side

Reactions: Like 1


----------

